

Ask HN: Best CRM solution for bootstrapped startup? - thewordpainter

i'm long overdue to adopt a program, but now that our b2c startup is entering the b2b market, it's definitely time.<p>here are the three biggest things i'm looking for:<p>-notifications when to followup with certain people
-notifications if contact never responded to email (does any service offer this??)
-a system that organizes my contacts by priority ( i currently http://gist.com to put my contacts in perspective, but it's just a reference -- not actionable for me)<p>i'm looking for a free service at this point to use between two of us -- any suggestions?<p>what is your CRM of choice? specifically, what makes it great? thanks!<p>-adam
======
Hovertruck
I'm not sure how the functionality has evolved since I last saw it, but I
worked on the initial build of <http://www.contactme.com/>

Figured I'd throw that into your pool of options

------
davidedicillo
I like CapsuleCRM (<http://capsulecrm.com>), it works great and their pricing
is great for young companies.

